# Help with asa 01924



## jgray2006 (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anybody know of any CMS or NGS publication that states that asa 01924 is only billable in place of service 21 or 22.
We have anesthesiologists that are performing anesthesia in the office for cpt codes(37205,37226,37221,37227)
Medicare is stating there is a publication but can not direct us to it, it is internal in their system. 
We did research and found nothing to confirm what medicare states. Is there another way to get these pd?


----------

